# 2nd turned lidded box



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

Here's my second attempt at another turned box/jar . The lid is quilted maple from @Mike1950 , the do-dad (finial ? ) is abw and the body is a piece of my claro walnut . I accidentally over turned the lid a lil imo.
I used WOP for the finish . This is the first piece of mine that I have actually signed.
C&C welcome (Yes the pics arent great lol )
Thanks for looking

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 18, 2015)

Love the dark walnut and maple. NICE!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Love the dark walnut and maple. NICE!!



Thanks Mike ! You have anymore of this wood ?


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 18, 2015)

That is cool dude.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2015)

That truly is eye candy, and a great job on the turning Tom. Man that walnut/maple combo is always a winner but throw in some quilt and claro curl & contrast and wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks Mike ! You have anymore of this wood ?



a Bunch- I have light colored and dark quilt.......


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh and I never heard of abwand that I remember I'll have to look that up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That truly is eye candy, and a great job on the turning Tom. Man that walnut/maple combo is always a winner but throw in some quilt and claro curl & contrast and wow!



Thanks Kevin, I'm pretty stoked w how it turned out, especially after the lid flew off the lathe lol .


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Oh and I never heard of abwand that I remember I'll have to look that up.



Ok Henry Jr ....... or wait is that Henry senior .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Ok Henry Jr ....... or wait is that Henry senior .....



I think it is Henri .....


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> a Bunch- I have light colored and dark quilt.......




I'd like to get a few pieces from ya when u get some time to dig . 4/4 and maybe 8/4 .thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 18, 2015)

I will post some pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice, Tom!


----------



## Kayakerjim (Aug 18, 2015)

That is some beautiful work, especially for your 2nd box. 
Well done,
Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 18, 2015)

That looks great, Tom! The only nit I see to pick is bottom of the inside... There's a little dip or nubbin in the very center with a tooling mark surrounding it.

Great shape and a killer wood combo!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

DKMD said:


> That looks great, Tom! The only nit I see to pick is bottom of the inside... There's a little dip or nubbin in the very center with a tooling mark surrounding it.
> 
> Great shape and a killer wood combo!



Thanks David, its def not perfect. I hate sanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks David, its def not perfect. I hate sanding


I've found a nearly-square ended scraper, and a flat tool rest I can push down inside the box, helps enormously.

The one I've got came from Woodcraft, it screws onto their interchangeable tool post. The posts are easy to find, looks like the flat-top rest has been discontinued (but I saw 2 left in the closeout shelf when I was in there on the weekend -- if you'd like me to try to get one for you, I'll be back in there on Thursday for my turning club meeting.)


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 18, 2015)

Man i sure wish my 10th or even 20th looked that good. And I like that knob ( do-dad) a lot better. Ha but who am I, just a old wood butcher and nail bender.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 18, 2015)

Damned fine job Tom. Super impressive for #2. Excellent choices on the wood combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I've found a nearly-square ended scraper, and a flat tool rest I can push down inside the box, helps enormously.
> 
> The one I've got came from Woodcraft, it screws onto their interchangeable tool post. The posts are easy to find, looks like the flat-top rest has been discontinued (but I saw 2 left in the closeout shelf when I was in there on the weekend -- if you'd like me to try to get one for you, I'll be back in there on Thursday for my turning club meeting.)



Thanks for the offer Dunc, but I will get er


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Man i sure wish my 10th or even 20th looked that good. And I like that knob ( do-dad) a lot better. Ha but who am I, just a old wood butcher and nail bender.



Thanks ! I like the do-dad on this one too ol wood butcher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2015)

Dang Tom, I missed this one, great box and a super choice of woods. With your skills at CA finish, you could probably wrap your boxes in CA and they would be "to die for" as if they are not already.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Dang Tom, I missed this one, great box and a super choice of woods. With your skills at CA finish, you could probably wrap your boxes in CA and they would be "to die for" as if they are not already.



Thanks Barry ! A CA finish could be done, but it would be a lot of work on walnut . I would prob give it a try on a smaller buckeye piece like my first one tho .


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2015)

You might have to go to medium and give up your 10 coats of thin regime lol......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 18, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> You might have to go to medium and give up your 10 coats of thin regime lol......



I actually use the thin ca to fill the pores and sand it back then apply medium or thick . The thin gets into the pores better imo . Shoot, now I'm gonna have to try it lol .


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 24, 2015)

Love it! I'm partial to walnut but that maple is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Oh and I never heard of *abwand* that I remember I'll have to look that up.



Should I add that to our list? 

Awesome looking turning Tom. I like that combo. It compliments each other nicely...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

